# Guitar Pro Problem (Drums)



## huxi0 (28. September 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hab bei Guitar Pro und finale 2010 (Demo) das Problem, wenn ich die Noten schreibe, der Notenhals nach unten zeigt. Ich wollte mal wissen ob man das irgendwie ändern kann. Also ob man Den Notenhals auch nach oben bekommt. Kann mir einer Helfen?


----------

